
Show HN: Leaf, a notepad chrome extension. My first public project! - doshh
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/leaf-simple-notepad/fobdcbnndmloacbikchffcpjinbkadei
======
mapster
nice. would be cool to share/email my to-do list to my kids (oops, I mean my
notes)

~~~
doshh
great idea! ill put it on the list

------
raleighm
Nicely done.

~~~
doshh
thanks, still lots of missing features, going to add them soon :)

~~~
raleighm
What are you considering?

~~~
doshh
Search functionality and possibly a reminder button on each note to give you a
chrome reminder notification at a specific time.

maybe a favorite button too, which will then be used to filter 'non-favorited'
notes

